# USB dmx



## jack.homer (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I have an drama exam next week I am using 2 desks Sirius 24 and chamsys magicQ USB dmx is there a web site that explains the software better ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 24, 2013)

There is quite the learning curve to MagicQ. I used http://www.onstagelighting.co.uk/training-tutorials/magicq-tutorial-getting-started/ to get me started. I still don't know but a fraction of what the software/console is capable of. But if you get stuck feel free to post your question here and myself or someone here will surely be able to put you on the right path. There are a lot of MagicQ users around these parts. I mean, it's free!


----------

